
How Cryptocurrency Prices Affect the # of HODL Comments on Reddit - eaguyhn
https://hackernoon.com/analyzing-every-reddit-comment-mentioning-hodl-since-2017-part-one-d536eb8364ad
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I prefer looking at it instead as "How # of HODL Comments on Reddit Affect the
Cryptocurrency Prices."

